# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Vatikani me lider të ri: Jozef Ratzinger ( Papa Benedikti XVI)

## Iliriani

RATZINGER: UNE PAS TE MADHIT PAPA GJON PALI II 

"Te dashur vellezer dhe motra! Pas te madhit Papa Gjon Pali II, zoterinjte kardinale me zgjodhen mua si sherbetorin e thjeshte te Zotit. Ajo qe me ngushellon eshte fakti se Zoti di te punoje edhe me mjete te pamjaftueshme, por mbi te gjitha kam besim tek lutjet tuaja". Kane qene keto fjalet e para te Papes te sapo zgjedhur, kardinali gjerman, 78 vjecari Ratzinger, te cilat u shoqeruan me nje brohoritje te fuqishme te besimtareve te mbledhur ne sheshin Shen Pjeter.

----------


## Davius

Ja edhe nje foto gjate ceremonise...

----------


## Iliriani

Mua per vete mu duk shume e natyrshme e logjikshme kjo zgjedhje.

Plus atyre pershtypjeve qe na la dhe ne ceremonine e lamtumires per Pape Gjon Palin.

Shume veta prisnin pasi Kisha tani eshte shume globale e perfshin gjithe boten e te kishte nje PAPE nga vendet ne zhvillim sic qe dhe PAPA Gjon Pali qe u zgjodh nga lindja atje ku qe lufta me sekularizmin sovjetik.
Nga ato zona ku kisha ka sfida sote.
Po nga qe Pape Gjon Pali qe nje figure kaq e madhe qe shume e veshtire ta zevendesoje menjehere e te veje pas tendecave te kohes, cdo kohe ka te sajat, e te lesh traditen dhe trashegimine e madhe nga Pape Vojtila.

Papa i ri eshte 78 vjec nje moshe e madhe per Pape.
Mendoj se ky Pape eshte nje Pape trazicioni pas asaj madheshtie qe ka  lene Pape Gjon Pali i Dyte e nuk qe e lehte te hidheshe e largoheshe nga ajo.
Pape Ratzinger qe dhe njeriu me i afert i Pape Gjon Palit.

UROJME GJITHE TE MIRAT PER PAPE Benedeti XVI

----------


## deqanas

urime botes katolike per zgjedhjen e papes se ri!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Suksese Pra I Uroj Papes Se Ri.

----------


## Manulaki

> Mua per vete mu duk shume e natyrshme e logjikshme kjo zgjedhje.
> 
> Plus atyre pershtypjeve qe na la dhe ne ceremonine e lamtumires per Pape Gjon Palin.
> 
> Shume veta prisnin pasi Kisha tani eshte shume globale e perfshin gjithe boten e te kishte nje PAPE nga vendet ne zhvillim sic qe dhe PAPA Gjon Pali qe u zgjodh nga lindja atje ku qe lufta me sekularizmin sovjetik.
> Nga ato zona ku kisha ka sfida sote.
> Po nga qe Pape Gjon Pali qe nje figure kaq e madhe qe shume e veshtire ta zevendesoje menjehere e te veje pas tendecave te kohes, cdo kohe ka te sajat, e te lesh traditen dhe trashegimine e madhe nga Pape Vojtila.
> 
> Papa i ri eshte 78 vjec nje moshe e madhe per Pape.
> ...


Bashkohem me urimin tend dhe ofroj lutjet e mia Zotit qe ky Pape t'i jape Atij lavdi dhe te sjelle lajmin e Perendise ne Kishen Katolike.
Gjithashtu uroj qe ai te sjelle me force traditen e kishes per te rifreskuar dhe riperterire jetet e njerezve, sidomos te femijeve qe jane dhunuar nga prifterinjte katolike.

----------


## Hyllien

Shqiperia nder vendet ne faqe te pare qe ndjekin me interes te madh zgjedhjen e Papes se ri.

"We have a Pope"
L'elezione del Papa sui media del mondo
"We have a Pope. Habemus Papam". La notizia dell'elezione di Joseph Ratzinger come nuovo Pontefice è stata trasmessa con giubilo sui network di tutto il mondo: dalle tv arabe che hanno dato in diretta la notizia della fumata, alle reti Usa Cnn e Fox News che erano collegate col Vaticano sin dalla mattinata. In Germania, terra natia del nuovo Pontefice, la proclamazione è stata seguita da un lungo silenzio e dalle immagini della Piazza. 

*USA*
Le Tv all news, come CNN e Fox News, erano collegate col Vaticano sin dalla mattinata. Entrambe avevano lasciato una finestrella fissa, con l'immagine puntata sul comignolo di San Pietro e l'ora Italiana, in attesa della fumata pomeridiana. Inizialmente l'impressione era stata di un'altra fumata nera ma col passare dei secondi è apparso chiaro che la fumata era invece bianca. La Fox News ha cambiato rapidamente la sua mascherina con le parole "We have a Pope!" (Abbiamo un Papa!). 

*TV ARABE*
Hanno dato in diretta la notizia dell'elezione del nuovo Papa. Al Jazeera e al Arabia collegate in diretta da Piazza San Pietro hanno trasmesso la fumata bianca e l"immagine delle campane che hanno annunciato che il nuovo Papa è stato eletto. 

*RUSSIA*
E' stato un collegamento del secondo canale della tv pubblica russa, durante il telegiornale delle 20 ora di Mosca (le 18 in Italia), a dare per la prima volta in tempo reale nella storia la notizia dell'elezione di un Papa al pubblico televisivo russo. Non ci sono state però edizioni straordinarie dei tg nella prima mezz'ora dopo la fumata bianca, malgrado tutte le principali emittenti russe abbiano mandato inviati a Roma a seguire le vicende del conclave. Collegamento in filo diretto da piazza San Pietro invece su Eco di Mosca la più seguita tra le radio russe di impronta liberale.

*AUSTRIA*
L'annuncio della elezione del nuovo papa in Austria è seguito dal secondo canale della televisione statale Orf. Sul primo canale è passato subito un annuncio scritto mentre continuava la trasmissione di una puntata di un serial sulle streghe molto seguito. 


*FRANCIA*
La prima tv francese a dare la notizia dell' elezione del Papa è stata Lci (La Chaine Info). La tv all-news aveva già una finestra permanente, durante le sue trasmissioni, con l' immagine fissa del comignolo della cappella Sistina. Qualche secondo dopo è apparsa una grande scritta sullo schermo "Il Papa è eletto". Da lì cominciata una diretta con gli inviati dell' emittente in piazza San Pietro. Anche la tv pubblica France 2 ha interrotto le trasmissioni e si è collegata con i propri inviati a Roma. 

*ALBANIA
L'elezione del Papa è stata accolta in Albania, Paese al 70 per cento musulmano, dal suono delle campane delle cattedrali di Tirana e di Scutari, città del nord dove risiede gran parte della comunità cattolica che costituisce appena il 10 per cento della popolazione. La notizia è stata immediatamente diffusa da tutte le principali televisioni albanesi che stanno trasmettendo immagini in diretta da piazza San Pietro.*

*POLONIA*
Diversi media pubblici e privati polacchi trasmettono in diretta da Piazza S. Pietro i commoventi momenti dell'elezione del nuovo vescovo di Roma dilungandosi sulla calda atmosfera di attesa per il suono della campana dopo la fumata bianca sopra la Cappella Sistina. "Siamo felici, Polonia sempre fedele" ha detto da Piazza S. Pietro un giovane polacco davanti alle telecamere della televisione di Varsavia.

*GRAN BRETAGNA*
I tre canali televisivi britannici all news stanno trasmettendo in diretta televisiva da Piazza San Pietro. Le telecamere di Bbc, Sky e Itv erano puntate sul comignolo quando è uscita la fumata bianca ed hanno continuato i collegamenti mostrando l'annuncio del nome del nuovo Papa e le scene di giubilo nella piazza.

----------


## ledio

Suksese papes te ri!

----------


## viganv

*Suksese Papes te ri*

----------


## StterollA

Gjermani 78 vjecar, Jozef Ratzinger ka qene "kolona e doktrines" ne fazen e fundit te qeverisjes se Papa Gjon Palit II. I lindur ne Marktl am Inn, u be prift ne vitin 1951 dhe dha mesim lendet Dogmatike dhe Teologji. Gjithashtu, dha nje kontribut te rendesishem ne Keshillin e Vatikanit. Ne vitin 1977 Papa Gjon Pali II e emeron arqipeshkv te Monakos dhe te Freisingut, per t'u bere pak muaj me vone kardinal. Me pas, ne vitin 1981, Vojtila e emeroi prefekt te Kongregacionit te Doktrines se Besimit.

_Top-Channel_

----------


## Brari

Suksese ne misionin e tij fisnik Papes se Ri !

----------


## kolombi

Njeriu me afet i Papa Gjon Palit te Dyte,kardinali gjerman Ratzinger eshte zgjedhur sot ne fronin me te larte te Vatikanit.

Paste bekimin e Zotit ne misionin e tij fisnik por edhe te shenjte.


_PS Gjilanso,kete here fshiva vec postimin tend hipokrit dhe shpirtvogel,ne te ardhmen do te jepet mundesia te shprehesh mizerjen e shpirtit larg faqeve te ketij forumi._

----------


## kembegjat

Do zoti i ngjan Gjon palit

----------


## D&G Feminine

Qofte i uruar sic ka titullin Benedict  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Gjithashtu uroj qe ai te sjelle me force traditen e kishes per te rifreskuar dhe riperterire jetet e njerezve, sidomos te femijeve qe jane dhunuar nga prifterinjte katolike.


Shpresoj qe ndikimi pozitiv te arrije deri ne kishen e krishtere ortodokse per djemte e dhunuar nga prifterinjte ortodkse.

----------


## Nice_Boy

Jan 2 foto gjat ceremonis.. ajoe 3 tymit te bardh me sa lexova ashtu ishte , qe nese del tymi ndryshe smund te fitoj , pasi nuk kuptoj mire kto.

Suksese i uroj Papes Se Ri..!!

----------


## Lioness

Urime besimtareve katolike per Papen e Ri!




> Shpresoj qe ndikimi pozitiv te arrije deri ne kishen e krishtere ortodokse per djemte e dhunuar nga prifterinjte ortodkse.


Sa per sqarim D&G, Ratzinger ishte nje nga kardinalet me konservativ ne kishen katolike.  Gjate skandaleve me krimet te natyres pedofile ne US, Ratzinger (Papa Benedikt) tha se akuzat ishin vetem per propagande kunder kishes, dhe pa baza.  
Persa i perket Kishes Orthodokse, vertete ne keto momente po kalon nje krize shoqerore, dhe spirituale, por me sa jam ne dijeni une, te pakten qe nga Skisma, nuk para jane "ndikuar" shume nga Vatikani, per mire apo per keq.
Tani, nga halli dhe jane "takuar" nja ca here, si psh, gjate kryqezatave, kur i rane "anash" per te vajtur ne Token e Shenjte, dhe kaluan nga Konstandinopoli, dhe ishin qe ishin aty, "moren" nja ca gjera, vrane "nja ca heretike/orthodokse," dhe vazhduan rrugen per ne jug.  
Por thuaj, te shkuara e te harruara.

----------


## Albo

*"Unë jam një punëtor i përulur në vreshtin e Perëndisë."*

Papa Benedikti XVI

----------


## Prototype

Hajde me kembe te mbare Papa i ri , qofte i bekuar nga zoti per veprat e tij me pelqeu fjalimi i tij i pare ....
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albo

> Mua per vete mu duk shume e natyrshme e logjikshme kjo zgjedhje.


Peshkopët nuk zgjidhen me vota, zgjidhen nga vetë Perëndia qe vepron me anë të Shpirtit të Shenjtë tek kardinalët. 





> Suksese papes te ri!


Eshte turp ti urosh suksese nje peshkopi. Vetem nje jo-besimtar e ben kete gabim. Sic e tha edhe vete Papa Benedikti sot, "...une kam nevoje per lutjet tuaja". Njerezit besepake nderohen me fjale, njerezit e Zotit nderohen duke u lutur per ta.





> Suksese ne misionin e tij fisnik Papes se Ri !


Misioni i Papës nuk është i tij, por i Perëndisë. Njerëzit e Zotit nuk kanë vullnet te tyre por jetojnë për të vënë në vend Vullnetin e Perëndisë.





> Shpresoj qe ndikimi pozitiv te arrije deri ne kishen e krishtere ortodokse per djemte e dhunuar nga prifterinjte ortodkse.


Ajo qe ti nuk di eshte qe Papa i sapozgjedhur, ashtu si parardhesi i tij, jane te dy orthodhoksë, jo në emër por në besim. Po ta kishe idene e besimit te Krishtere, do ta kuptoje ate qe ne fjaline e pare qe doli nga goja e Papa Benediktit te XVI pasi u zgjodh Papa.

Termat "konservator", "tradicionalist", "ekstremist", "fondamentalist" qe po i vishen prej disa mediave liberale ne Perëndim Papa Benediktit XVI, jane emertimet e shumta qe besepaket perdorin per nje njeri qe beson  se misioni i Kishës Katolike nuk eshte kompromentimi i dogmave dhe tradites per hir te trysnive shoqerore te kohes, por mbrojtja e kesaj tradite dhe ketyre dogmave mbi te cilat eshte ndertuar Kisha e Krishtit. 

Nuk eshte Kisha ajo qe ndryshon per te kenaqur deshirat e njerezve, jane njerezit ata qe ndryshojne per te kenaqur Perëndinë.

----------

